# What would be the best BL book to start with?



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I am getting a collection of BL books from various different writers and such that deal specifically with 40k. So my question to you fine folks is, where do I begin? What book do you consider would be a good way to start my journey through 40k BL Fluff..


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

well... what army are you interested in? What do you play or whatever? It really depends on that


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, it's been a while since we saw one of these threads.... so I guess, here goes, I'm going to go straight for what seems to be a good solid starting point, _The Founding Omnibus_ by Dan Abnett, collecting the first three books of the Gaunt's Ghosts series. Although this is a huge series, it will keep you reading for a while, and if you don't want to spend the £10.99 (or equivalent in US dollars) on one Omnibus, you can buy them individually as eBooks.

Top-notch stuff. If you're looking for a shorter series, I would recommend the Night Lords Trilogy by Aaron Dembski-Bowden. Also very awesome. 

Hope I helped.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Bane!

I really just want to read good quality fiction based on 40k. So it doesn't matter what type of protagonist the book follows.


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd start at the beginning: Horus Rising

The Horus Heresy is a great series thats still growing. I started there and when I'd got to the last book published, I started reading the other series. I didn't regret it, and it was good to see how it all began, especially when you read books from both the Loyalist and Traitors points of view.

Eisenhorn, Word Bearers Trilogy, Gaunts Ghosts and the fantastic new Night Lords series are all ones I'd highly recommend.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I read the Space Wolves Omnibus before I started Horus Heresy. I thought it was a great intro since it goes through how a Space Marine is trained/built.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

In terms of quality the works by Abnett and Dembski-Bowden seem to be recognised as the top tier. So your looking at the _Gaunt's Ghosts_ series (which i personally can't stand but that's not a very common opinion), _Titanicus_, _Esienhorn_, _Ravenor_, the _Soul Hunter_ series, _Helsreach_, _Cadian Blood_.

The Ultramarines series (Starting with _Nightbringer_) is another good series to start with as are the Space Wolf books. _Storm of Iron_ is another fan favourite, particularly if you like Iron Warriors. So too is _Lord of the Night_, practically worshipped by Night Lord's players now. 

The Horus Heresy series is also of a high calibre, having quite a few of its books on the Times best sellers list. It shows you where the setting all began and is full of pathos. 

I'd also recommend Ian Watson's _Inquistion War_ series. While it is very old and doesn't quite match canon anymore it is fantastically grim dark and does an amazing job of establishing the insanity that is the 41st millennium. It's also actually well written in it's own right (much like Abnett's and Dembski Bowden's work).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Anything with the name "Dan Abnett" or "Aaron Dembski-Bowden" on the cover is a fairly good choice.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

without a shadow of a doubt the gaunts ghosts novels, the founding the saint and the lost by dan abnett. im not a guard player but these are some of the best books iv ever read sci fi or not. the are so well written, the characters are awesome and its thoroughly addictive. i love every minute of all three of them. be aware tho its 3 omnibuses so will take some time. an upside tho is that the new follow up novels are coming out now so its win win


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Space Wolves Omnibus 1, followed up by Space Wolves Omnibus 2. Then with a 3rd helping with Battle of the Fang.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Although be warned that _Battle of the Fang_ is different to the Space Wolf Ominbuses as it paints a different portrayal of the Sons of Russ.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

_Nightbringer_ was my first 40K novel. I read the Eisenhorn trilogy early on too. My favorite series is prolly the Ciaphas Cain novels though.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

My first set of books was the Gaunts ghosts series.

However i would recommend reading the Night lord books by ADB aswell.


----------

